# [CLOTHING LINE] What do I do now that my business is registered?



## jill27 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, I'm new as of today. I want to start a t shirt line, I don't know what to do. I have the LLC registered in Kentucky where I live, I have my EIN from the feds. I have about 30 or so designs but I don't know what to do now. ANY help would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: What do I do?*

find a screen printer to do the designs. google. screen printing and your city name to find them.


----------



## n.signia (Nov 21, 2007)

Hahahaha!

But yeah, find a printer and begin working with them to print your designs, you'll want to pick the best ones, and start with those. 

Also, you'll need a website. You can build your own from scratch, or you can start with a modified BigCartel site.


----------



## jill27 (Mar 27, 2011)

thanks for your help.


----------



## East End Ink (Feb 21, 2011)

This is the most crucial time. You will need a small run of samples (a few dozen per design) to have for outside sales samples. Try to get into applicable trade shows to find outlets (much $$$). Build a web site as mentioned multiple times below. Lots of people have 'ideas for great shirts', the crux is learning how to market them. Good luck.


----------



## jill27 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you. I have to do this as cheap as I can, I have 2 kids, an upcoming wedding and we are a 1 income family (ky state employee income which isn't crap) I am hoping to get a few friends and family members to wear them out and about and I am looking into getting a booth at the local flea market, I started doing one of those web site builders today.


----------

